# Train Ticket



## Jimdv

Brisbane to Emerald

and at Gold Coast to Brisbane.

how much for all for this?

Thank, Jimdv


----------



## Wanderer

About $15 & $150 but check with Welcome to Traveltrain Holidays - Traveltrain


----------



## Jimdv

Wanderer said:


> About $15 & $150 but check with Welcome to Traveltrain Holidays - Traveltrain


thank Wanderer

so, tht mean is

Brisbane to Emerald = Aus 150

Gold Coast to Brisbane = Aus 15

Right!


----------



## Wanderer

Yep, actually 151.80 Roma Street to Emerald on The Sprit of the Outback - spirit of the outback - brisbane to longreach westbound timetable - Traveltrain Tuesdays and Saturdays only.

You may win a little on the GC to Brisbane leg depending on whereabouts you are, eg. if Surfers Paradise catch a bus at bus station on highway or any bus stop for Helensvale, bus probably about $5-6 and train $8.80.
If you are at Broadbeach, Bus from Pacific Fair Shopping centre will be $4-5 and train $11.50


----------



## Jimdv

GC Airport to Brisbane (Roma Street)...

wait at where?
mind to show map.

Thank! Jimdv


----------



## Wanderer

From the GC airport, you can pay an extra $10 or so and take a bus direct from the airport and be dropped on the GC highway at any bus stop and then catch a bus all the way through to Helensvale Train Station for the trip to Roma Street station.

If you want to save yourself $10, you could just walk from the terminal over to the highway, only about 200 -300 m and wait at nearest bus stop and hail a bus which will be heading north, look for one marked Helensvale or even Robina Railway Station and you can get the train to Roma Street from there too [same line].

TransLink | TransLink - your one stop for public transport information Journey Planner will give you details.


----------



## Jimdv

Wanderer said:


> From the GC airport, you can pay an extra $10 or so and take a bus direct from the airport and be dropped on the GC highway at any bus stop and then catch a bus all the way through to Helensvale Train Station for the trip to Roma Street station.
> 
> If you want to save yourself $10, you could just walk from the terminal over to the highway, only about 200 -300 m and wait at nearest bus stop and hail a bus which will be heading north, look for one marked Helensvale or even Robina Railway Station and you can get the train to Roma Street from there too [same line].
> 
> TransLink | TransLink - your one stop for public transport information Journey Planner will give you details.


Thank, Wanderer!
now fully understood...


----------



## stevenj

I do not know the exact rate of train fair because I always like to hire truck transport like STQ Transport for moving anything in Brisbane or Australia area.


----------

